# Pandora



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Does anyone have the Pandora Internet Radio installed on their iPad?  I have it both on my Touch and iPad.  On the Touch, I note there is the ability to pick by "genre" yet on the iPad I am not showing that option??  The only option I have on the iPad is to type in the artists' name or name of the song; is that not odd?


Juanita


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I do. Doesn't seem as though the genre choices are listed on Pandora on the iPad. Just try typing the genre you want in the song title, artist box for new stations. Looks as though "[genre] essentials" is included in the list.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I've been a long time fan of Pandora (have it on all my PC's and iPod Touch).  However I really like Slacker Radio.  After figuring it all out, I like it better than Pandora because you can customize it better and it will play more of the songs you choose.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've been a Pandora fan from early on when I listened on just my PC, and I still use it.  Even so, there arevdefinitely good options besides Pandora. A good friend insistsnthat Last.FM is better for his purposes than Pandora, but I'm comfy with the familiar and don't stream that much anyway so I keep with Pandora.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

And I thought this was a bracelet post!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> And I thought this was a bracelet post!


The other day I saw a commercial for "Pandora" and was quite confused as I thought there were going to discuss Pandora radio, but they then showed a bracelet.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess I am a double dipper. I listen to Pandora, and have a Pandora.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I liked it so much, that last year I paid for a subscription for Pandora. Its weird, but I can hear the difference and finding that I'm listening/using Pandora a lot more. The small Pandora One client is nice on my work computer


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Zero said:


> I liked it so much, that last year I paid for a subscription for Pandora. Its weird, but I can hear the difference and finding that I'm listening/using Pandora a lot more. The small Pandora One client is nice on my work computer


I recently got a subscription too. Question: I have a Mac. When I turn Pandora One off, the icon disappears from my dock / desktop. I have to go into the Applications Folder to get the icon on my dock again and turn it on. That's only once per day (off at night / on in the morning) -- no biggie. But shouldn't icon stay on the dock? Or is the idea to always just pause Pandora -- never turn it off, even overnight?


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> I recently got a subscription too. Question: I have a Mac. When I turn Pandora One off, the icon disappears from my dock / desktop. I have to go into the Applications Folder to get the icon on my dock again and turn it on. That's only once per day (off at night / on in the morning) -- no biggie. But shouldn't icon stay on the dock? Or is the idea to always just pause Pandora -- never turn it off, even overnight?


Hmm...I haven't tried that. I usually just pause it (overnight, overweekends, etc). It will also "pause" itself if it detects no activity on the computer for (I think) 5 hours.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm on a Mac.  When an application on the dock is "on", there's a little white light under it.  All have to be off when you shut down computer which I do at night.  So I have to quit Pandora at night.  Then the icon disappears from dock / desktop.


----------

